

Nearly 20,000 slots still left in H-1B visas - dreamz
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/Features/Visa/Nearly-20000-slots-still-left-in-H-1B-visas/articleshow/4555182.cms

======
raksahb
was very much expected.

------
blah123
F you

